# String wax alternative



## damnnomorenames (Sep 22, 2011)

Is there any possible alternatives to bowstring wax?


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

Not really. I use some string snot wax. It stays on the string without clumping. It soaks into the strands quickly. It's good stuff. A guy on here sells it.


----------



## peace (May 25, 2006)

Mink oil on Astro Flight.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Crisco...


----------



## tuneman (Jul 5, 2009)

lol,

i have a more traditional string wax i used on my old dacron strings, your supposed to use bee's wax but i found it tended to set a bit hard and fall off, it was ok in summer but winter it was just to brittle so i melted it all down and added a small amount of some eucalyptus/beeswax leather treatment stuff i use on my boots, just enough to keep it sticky, then i pored it into a cardboard tube so it set into a stick.

sadly i don't use it on my newer bows because i wasn't sure on the effects of eucalyptus on modern strings, i just use simple old bohning stuff


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2007)

Lip balm.


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

yep'good ole chapstick


----------



## bernardinifan (Dec 12, 2010)

I don't wax my string. When they show wear it's time to change them. Waxing them will only make them look shiny but it does not repair them.


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has anyone used Lanolin? I just read that Lanolin is not a fat, but a wax. I've got a bunch of it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

and how often do you change your stings im sure you will get alot of comments for not waxing your string thats bow maintenance basics anyway wax conditions your strings so they will last longer never heard of anybody not waxing there strings i was after every use not waxing your strings makes them brittle as all get out


----------



## ftw1422 (Mar 17, 2009)

gotta wax your string. It keeps the string viable.


----------



## optimal_max (Oct 26, 2010)

peanut butter


----------



## andy6228 (Mar 12, 2009)

peace said:


> Mink oil on Astro Flight.


On all string or just Astro Flight?


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

scorpion venom has a fluid to use.


----------



## lbecker26 (Nov 25, 2011)

mossy oak string wax


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

butt grease.


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

bernardinifan said:


> I don't wax my string. When they show wear it's time to change them. Waxing them will only make them look shiny but it does not repair them.


if you like replacing your string often then go ahead. That's like saying you never rotate your tires, so when the tread on one pair gets bad you replace all 4


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 22, 2008)

If you want to laugh read this thread.


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

String Snot...awesome stuff.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

*I don't wax strings*

I usually do a new set a year if I'm shooting often. They come with wax in them.


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

bernardinifan said:


> I don't wax my string. When they show wear it's time to change them. Waxing them will only make them look shiny but it does not repair them.


This is not true, every time you shoot your bow the strands in your sting move causing friction. Friction causes heat, which in turn deteriorates your your string faster. You could probably get an extra year out of your stings if you waxed them. Wax also helps keep water out of your strings. If you have ever hunted in the rain , you must know what a water logged string will do to your shot. The wax I use, string snot, has weatherlock technology in it as well.


----------



## ConflictDiamond (Jul 30, 2009)

Wax is one of the cheapest archery "accessories" you can buy.....why would you consider an alternate? Maybe 30 miles in the backcountry on an elk hunt, but otherwise.......

G


----------



## 5jjt (Sep 19, 2010)

poop...


----------



## Rgarbarino (Apr 15, 2008)

Paul S. said:


> String Snot...awesome stuff.


Yep, string snot, it's all I use.


----------

